
Airbnb doubles down on douchebaggery - aaronbrethorst
https://www.jwz.org/blog/2015/10/airbnb-doubles-down-on-douchebaggery/
======
behaviorism
This may have been a work of marketing genius:
[https://medium.com/@jhreha/why-the-tone-deaf-airbnb-ads-
migh...](https://medium.com/@jhreha/why-the-tone-deaf-airbnb-ads-might-be-a-
work-of-marketing-genius-84d6693dfbee#.8cgcoc2vv)

------
rajacombinator
Yikes. I'm a fan of the anti-tax message and - very rare - corporate use of
free speech to rail against the rampant kleptocracy. But they really missed
the mark on tone here. (As with most of their own-kookaid-sipping marketing
efforts.) This does nothing but galvanize the opposition.

------
lingben
I wonder how much they spent (wasted) on the advertising that achieved nothing
but make them come across as tone-deaf a-holes?

~~~
aaronbrethorst
You have to also factor in how much lost business this'll end up costing them.
Might be a little, might be a lot, but it'll be nonzero.

------
rdancer
You have to love how posts critical of these cunts get buried almost
immediately. Kudos to the astroturfers, whoever you are, hope you get paid
well!

